# Ebo Jager Heaters



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

These used to be the best you could buy for the price, accurate for dialing in the temperature. Is this still true?
Ian


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never used them but I think they're owned by Eheim now. Or at least Eheim now has a line of "JAGER" heaters which I assume is the same.

http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/en/index.jsp?key=liniendetail_24552_ehen

Given Eheim's reputation for quality, I'd think they're still very good heaters...


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

I have used the old green stlye and still have one that is near 9 yrs old. It still does the its job. I used the new blue ones and by comparison it works about the same but has a nice feature with the reset button on top.

But my preference is the Stealth heaters by visitherm. Very reliable. JMO.

Ike


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

They are now owned by Eheim. Still good heaters but not up to the Caliber they used to be.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

What I've read is that some of the manufacturing facilities can't certify them for submersed use, which is why the new "Jager" heaters probably have the max water line.

I've also heard there is a hit in quality


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

well my lfs still has the ebo's from about a year or two ago. i think before eheim took over i'll have to look. i just ask because this all glass heater i'm using is total crap. i have to keep it on 71 to maintain 76 and it does so with a ton of fluctuation. i'd like to sit at about 76 or 77 especially since winter is coming


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use the old style Ebo's. I can find no faults with them. Even to old ones have the max water line, this is because the difference in the laws governing Canada and the US.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The new ones aren't at all comparable to the old ones. I still have some of the older ones that have been going strong for over 10 years, but the new ones have been sporadic at best, and complete failures (killing your fish) at worst. That totally baffles me too, since Eheim usually makes such a high quality product.... :-s

I've had some fail within a year, and have had friends who had them not shut off when they're supposed to, and completely fry the fish.  It's not worth that risk, IMO.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

whoa. better to avoid it then i think. i saw the visitherms today. i wonder if that wouldnt be a better idea.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I happened to meet my lfs's supply dealer rep in the store one day. I mentioned how ebo jagers were good heaters. He said used to be, first shipment after eheim took over some 60% came back. He actually recomended the hydor inline heater.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I like Visitherm heaters. They've all been good to me.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My choice, if you want to spend a few pennies more (and I do mean just a few) are the titanium heaters. I've been using the Via-Aqua titanium's long enough to be able to recommend them as a reliable heater.  
Even though I've never tried them, I've heard very good reports about the Hydor inline heaters as well, but they do cost quite a bit more.

FWIW, I've also had 2 Visi-therm's fail in a short time.


----------



## blue (Jul 5, 2005)

I break visitherms by forgeting to unplug them when removing water... The Hydor is great for bigger tanks but the 5-15 gal is tough as only ~100 W is needed...



urville said:


> whoa. better to avoid it then i think. i saw the visitherms today. i wonder if that wouldnt be a better idea.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

the local dealer told me that the Visitherm Deluxe heater the non plastic kind is the most accurate heater with the best crafstmanship period, and that theplastic kind will work but arent as good.


----------

